# Community Woodshop



## communitywoodshopLA (Oct 4, 2011)

*Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*

My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.

My goal is to create a friendly environment for people to explore woodworking. People will not only come to use the woodworking machines but also to learn something new, to share knowledge, and to be a part of the community.

There will be a wide range of classes offered for all levels of woodworkers (including children) and the woodshop will carry professional grade machines with some specialty machines not normally found in the typical hobbyist shop.

Every member will be required to attend a safety orientation. This 45 minute orientation, will focus on safe habits and proper operating procedures. Members will be required to demonstrate a clear understanding of how to safely use a machine before operating it and assistants will be on hand to answer questions and make sure everyone is using safe techniques.

I want to open Community Woodshop in the Eagle Rock vicinity of Los Angeles county. 
For more information visit: CommunityWoodshopLA.com.

Please let me know if you are interested and whether or not you think this is a good idea. I need to make sure there is enough interest before opening. Thank you in advance for your comments/insights.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*
> 
> My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.
> 
> ...


I think this is a great idea ,although i have my own little garage shop, would definetly like to get involved. Looking forward to hear more..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*
> 
> My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.
> 
> ...


I hope it works out seems like a wonderful idea.


----------



## flippedcracker (Sep 7, 2011)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*
> 
> My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.
> 
> ...


Too rich for my blood, but seems like a good idea for people that don't have the space to have their own shop.


----------



## daxx1313 (Nov 14, 2011)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*
> 
> My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.
> 
> ...


^ this

I saw a flyer for this at a Starbucks and thought it would be great to be a part of. But for $125 to $175 /month I can figure out other means to get my projects done.

BTW, I love this site! I've been looking for one for years. Gald to finally be part of the woodworking community again.


----------



## turnerbill (Jun 27, 2012)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*
> 
> My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea! Tried going to website but not much information there. Does anybody know more about this?


----------



## communitywoodshopLA (Oct 4, 2011)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*
> 
> My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.
> 
> ...


WE ARE OPEN!!!

We opened in December and classes will start in February.

check out our website for more information:
www.CommunityWoodshopLA.com

Thank you for your support!


----------



## MRReeves (Jun 6, 2014)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Community Woodshop LA - are you interested?*
> 
> My name is Scott Stevens and I have an idea to create a community woodshop.
> 
> ...


To Scott Stevens:

Hello, my name is Matthew Reeves, an architecture student at the University of Utah in Salt Lake City. I admire this venue, and see what a great niche it fulfills, potentially anywhere in the nation.

I am working on my final design studio, and lament the fact that upon graduating, I will no longer have access to the school's shop (wood, metal, and digital laser cutter and 3D printer). From this situation, I had two questions:

1) How did Community Woodshop LA come to be? What was the inspiration, the vision behind the effort, and how was it achieved? What would you recommend I do to begin a similar effort here in Salt Lake City?

2) I may focus on a community shop as my final architecture design project. What are some of your suggestions for this type of building? What would be your ideal, dream situation?

Thank you for your thoughts and insight.

Best,

Matthew


----------



## communitywoodshopLA (Oct 4, 2011)

*Best Promotion Practices*

Thank you for reading and posting comments.

Scott
CommunityWoodshopLA.com


----------



## communitywoodshopLA (Oct 4, 2011)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Best Promotion Practices*
> 
> Thank you for reading and posting comments.
> 
> ...


WE ARE OPEN!!!

We opened in December and classes will start in February.

check out our website for more information:
www.CommunityWoodshopLA.com

Thank you for your support!


----------



## communitywoodshopLA (Oct 4, 2011)

*Momentum is Building!*

Since the last post I have been very busy figuring out how to make this work. I have met lots of generous and helpful people including architects and designers, artists, lawyers, engineers, and teachers. I found a great business partner and we are working on some really exciting ideas.

Like I said before, Community Woodshop is not a new idea and when you start something new the best thing to do is find out what has been done before. So, my partner and I decided to visit the shops in the San Francisco Bay area.

Seeing the other workshops has allowed us to visualize our ideas much more clearly than before; from power and space requirements to how we want the space the feel.

We took advantage of opportunities to sit down with Michael Sturtz, founder of The Crucible (http://www.thecrucible.org/) and Craig Colvin, founder of The Sawdust Shop (http://www.sawdustshop.com/). Our conversations with Michael and Craig have opened our minds to new possibilities and given us plenty of confidence to keep moving forward.

Part of our mission is to be inclusive - meaning we will create a space that welcomes everyone no matter what their skill level or background. We will provide instruction and advice to enable you to turn your ideas into reality. Also, in addition to woodworking we will offer metalworking equipment and tools. As we grow so will the access to new equipment and tools.

While honing our mission we are receiving a steady number of responses from people interested in becoming members and I am glad to say momentum is definitely building! Although we will not be able to open in January we expect to open sometime in the first quarter.

At the end of the day it's our members who build our community and who enable us to create a better future. If you are interested in becoming a member or simply have a suggestion please check out our website (CommunityWoodshopLA.com) or send me an email ([email protected]).

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## communitywoodshopLA (Oct 4, 2011)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *Momentum is Building!*
> 
> Since the last post I have been very busy figuring out how to make this work. I have met lots of generous and helpful people including architects and designers, artists, lawyers, engineers, and teachers. I found a great business partner and we are working on some really exciting ideas.
> 
> ...


WE ARE OPEN!!!

We opened in December and classes will start in February.

check out our website for more information:
www.CommunityWoodshopLA.com

Thank you for your support!


----------



## communitywoodshopLA (Oct 4, 2011)

*We did it!!!*

Community Woodshop is open for business!!!

We have been up and running since December and are looking forward to an exciting year of helping people bring there ideas to reality! Classes will start in February with a wide range of topics and projects available to choose from. It is our intention to make woodworking accessible to everyone whether you are a seasoned veteran or someone building there first project.

For more information please check out our website:
www.CommunityWoodshopLA.com

Thank you for your support!

Here are some photos of member projects made in December
(also on our facebook page: www.facebook/communitywoodshop)









Cabinet by Chris Nzuriwatu









Maple Cake Stand turned by Melanie Abrantes









Ebonized Cherry Trivets by Sarah Bostwick









Coaster by Mike Beamer









14 Inch Resaw by Mike Anderson









Ash and Walnut Cutting Boards by Mike Beamer


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *We did it!!!*
> 
> Community Woodshop is open for business!!!
> 
> ...


great idea on a community workshop,wish we had one around here maybe i would finally learn something.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *We did it!!!*
> 
> Community Woodshop is open for business!!!
> 
> ...


I got excited about the community woodshop in Louisiana, until I realized that "LA" was Los Angeles, the larger LA of the two. I suspect that our fellow LJs in lower Alabama had the same disappointing realization.

Congrats on the community woodshop and I hope that it gets well used!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

communitywoodshopLA said:


> *We did it!!!*
> 
> Community Woodshop is open for business!!!
> 
> ...


It sounds like a great idea. Not everyone who wants to do woodworking has a shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

